# What Is This "Culture & Sensitivity Analysis" ?



## MichaelGP (Dec 5, 2014)

The Veterinarian for my bird got a "Culture & Sensitivity Analysis (Saying 2)"

I really am not knowing what this was. What kind of "Culture"? What was it?

And what is "Sensitivity Analysis" (2) 

Did my bird get a needle? Did it get some kind of Sedative? 

Was the Culture from the stomach? I have no idea what, but I have to wait a few days for results.

My bird is back home and looking tired and a bit itchy with ruffing up its feathers. So I am wondering if my bird got something? And if it did what was it?

:S


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Why didn't you ask your vet all these questions when you were there?
The vet will be able to give you the answers and explain why the tests were done and what they mean. 
If you don't want to wait until the results are in to find out what the tests were for, you can always call the office and ask to speak to the vet on the phone.*


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi fellow Washingtonian!
If the vet thinks your bird has an infection, they take a sample(it can be blood or tissue or fluid, etc)... and... then they see what bacteria grows (culture it for bacteria)
The sensitivity part is where they test to see what antibiotic works on the bacteria (what it's sensitive to)
Maybe your little one has a respiratory type infection and they needed to see what will work before they started treatment? 
Just a thought.. I'm not a doctor or anything..


----------



## MichaelGP (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks Jrook! That was what I was wondering about. You Answered my Question.


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

jrook said:


> Hi fellow Washingtonian!
> If the vet thinks your bird has an infection, they take a sample(it can be blood or tissue or fluid, etc)... and... then they see what bacteria grows (culture it for bacteria)
> The sensitivity part is where they test to see what antibiotic works on the bacteria (what it's sensitive to)
> Maybe your little one has a respiratory type infection and they needed to see what will work before they started treatment?
> Just a thought.. I'm not a doctor or anything..


That is exactly right! Couldn't have said it better myself!

In the future, when you are at the vet or doctor's and don't understand something, please do not hesitate to ask!! Sometimes we medical people forget that the words we are using may not make sense to everyone. We would MUCH rather have someone ask for clarification or for a description of a test or word they don't understand than to leave confused or with wrong assumptions. And I have never heard a doctor say or think anything bad about a patient for asking a "silly" question: in fact, quite the opposite--- we are glad they asked!

Hope your budgie is doing ok


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Hope your little bird has a quick recovery!
PS... medical people of all types sometimes forget not everyone knows what in the heck they are talking about.. I always think too much explaining is better than not enough.

OOPS... Birding... didn't see your post.. yes, we medical types often do a great job of deciphering info. I retired a year ago, but have 25 years of hospital experience, both as a nurse and as an MSW.


----------



## MichaelGP (Dec 5, 2014)

My bird is still suffering at the moment while this is having to be an analysis in the meantime. It's not suffering all the time, but it comes in periods of time out of each hour. She's squawking in agony for periods of time. As if something is poking from within her. I almost think something is lodged in her throat (?) It's not always a bother at times, and then when she's aroused with energy, this pokes her and then she goes into squawking in some form of agony. And is periodically Sneezing/Coughing also.


----------



## MichaelGP (Dec 5, 2014)

When the Vet asked me for a Culture. I knew it was an exam. I was re-looking at what happen on the papers I brought home. Then by the term Culture (On the paper) it also said Sensitivity. And afterwords when I saw something different with Frosty Nancy, looking more tired and ruffed up feathers with her preening herself crazy to be scratching herself crazy from itching. I got then wondering more about what this meant. At the Veterinarian, my mind wasn't really able to handle so much going on, until I can take more time with things after I got home. Sometimes I am not able to think what I don't know on the spot.


----------



## MichaelGP (Dec 5, 2014)

To add: I struggle with Stress and Anxiety. I believe it gives me some mental blocks, until I can be home more relaxed and not feel pressured with time demands. Then my mind begins to notice what I want to know. So I never know what I want to know when things are rushing me on the spot.


----------



## Cheesepusher (Feb 11, 2014)

MichaelGP said:


> At the Veterinarian, my mind wasn't really able to handle so much going on, until I can take more time with things after I got home. Sometimes I am not able to think what I don't know on the spot.


I can relate. I'm lucky enough to have a very kind, approachable avian vet who is patient with my random, as-I-think-of-things emails after every appointment (and sometimes between appointments if I notice anything worrisome). We're encouraging you to ask your vet not because we don't want to help, but because your vet has more and better information about your bird's health and situation than we have, and we want you to get the best answers you can.

That's not to say you shouldn't come here with questions! That's what the forum is for. But I would also encourage you, next time you talk to your vet, to see if he or she would be willing to have a follow-up phone call with you (or, since anxiety often equals Phones Bad!, an email) where you could ask any questions after you've had some time to process everything. Building a stronger relationship with your vet can really make worrisome times less stressful.

I hope your little bird gets the treatment she needs and starts feeling better soon. It's so difficult when we know they're suffering and feel so helpless to do anything about it. Hang in there! :hug:


----------



## MichaelGP (Dec 5, 2014)

Still waiting for the Culture results yet. But I am being plagued by my finances and trying to understand things. Asking professionals extra questions does "Intimidate" me. I been having a problem with this Tooth and it had a root canal job 2 months ago also. Putting my Credit Charge up to $800.00 that I have been trying to clear. When I got done with the root canal, I thought there was a procedure for an impression for a crown. I asked when done: "Am I going to get a Crown?" The Dentist responded. Why you asked? No! This is it! Just got a filling. "Why I aske?" (I was Intimidated). So? It's conditioned in me to be reluctant to be asking questions. And why I got saying this now? Because just awhile ago as I was eating breakfast. The tooth worked on 2 months ago. Part of the real tooth just broke off. Now the tooth is giving me additional problems that I am really trying to figure how my finances will help my bird and my tooth?


----------

